# can someone help me in a Risk Assessment report( ارجو المساعدة عن كيفية إعدادتقرير تقيم المخاطر)



## ghamdi74 (13 أغسطس 2010)

أخواني الاعزاء
هل هناك احد لديه الخبرة عن كتابة تقريرRisk Assessment report عن اية منشأة
وماهي اهم اجزاأ التقرير طبعا التقرير سيكون باللغة الانجليزية وقد ارفقت السئوال الخاص بالتقرير كاملا مع هذه المشاركة وأعتقد ان المطلوب إختيار منشأة وعمل تقرير شامل عن تقييم المخاطر .

أرجو من لديه الخبره أن يساعدني 

والسلام عليكم​


----------



## safety113 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*طلبك موجود*

اخي الكريم اهلا بك
طلبك موجود على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186242.html

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ghamdi74 (13 أغسطس 2010)

أخي العزيز
السلام عليكم
أشكرك للرد علي لكن بالنسبة لهذا النموذج خاص فقط ب 
job safety analysis
وهو جدول للتقييم المخاطر بموقع العمل وهذا الجدول هو عبارة عن جزئية من هذا التقرير وقد ارفقت ملف بهذا الموضوع وبه السؤال والفقرات المطلوبة لإعداد هذا التقرير وسئوالي هو هل هناك تقرير مشابه للتقرير المطلوب بالملف المرفق حتى يتسنى لي إعداد تقرير آخر مشابه له

شاكرلك وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## احمدهارون (13 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## ghamdi74 (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للاخوان الذين حاولوا المساعدة لكن مازالت الاجابة غير متاحة الي الان

هل من احد يستطيع شرح السئوال المرفق
وشكر للجميع الذين حاولوا المساعدة​


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## amir4179 (20 أغسطس 2010)

أنظر هذه المشاركات القيمة وستجد ضالتك بإذن الله تعالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1224192-post3.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1547713-post1.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1547235-post2.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1568880-post1.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/958671-post1.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1007273-post10.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1565039-post31.html


----------



## ghamdi74 (24 أغسطس 2010)

:16:السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخي amir4179 على المساعدة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

وايضا أشكر من شارك بأي معلومة 

ايضاً قمت بإرفاق بعض الملفات من المحاضرات التي درسناه في كيفية تقييم الخطر بموقع العمل ممكن أحد الاخوان يطلع عليها ويستفيد منها مستقبلاً.
تحياتي للجميع
والسلام عليكم​:77:


----------



## 'h'h (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اعرف طريقة الrisk assement


----------



## ابراهيم55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------

